# Gardener's Dibbler



## ghost1066 (Jun 18, 2015)

As I learned these are called used for planting bulbs and seedlings. I made this one from cherry and just added a coat of Minwax natural stain to bring the color out. Measures around 12" long and is marked every inch with a burned line.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 18, 2015)

Great idea! Very practical to put the inch markers on it. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 20, 2015)

Never herd of these, but will be making the wife one, great idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 20, 2015)

I use mine for planting onion sets. Just go along and punch holes, then the grandchildren put in the sets and you water them in. 

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2015)

That is great! My wife has a plastic one but I'm thinking I should make her one out of wood.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 20, 2015)

This looks just like the dibbler my father had when I was a youngster! We always had fun playing with the word: _"what are you doing?"_ "dibbling!" _"well when you've dibbled, drop a lettuce seed in each dibblet"_ etc.

Nice one, Tommy, and thanks for the stroll down memory lane


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2015)

Interesting...just like the rest of the fellas here, I'm going to have to make one. Michele is the green thumb here. She usually does bulbs, I think it should work for them too...


----------

